# TMC HD



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

The Dish website shows the movie channel on their hd list (channel 327). Don't see it anywhere. I'm on at250. What's up?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I seem to remember 327 TMC East HD being available a few years ago to AT250 subs (since 329 TMC West is not carried by DISH in HD).

I also remember some HD 250 subs saying they were no longer getting the channel (and I pulled it from my website listing for AT250 some time ago).

I'd guess that the DISH website is wrong ... but if any HD 250 sub chimes in and says they *are* getting 327 (and do not subscribe to TMC) we could take a closer look at why you're not getting it (although with any satellite issues you should be missing more than one channel).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> I seem to remember 327 TMC East HD being available a few years ago to AT250 subs (since 329 TMC West is not carried by DISH in HD).
> 
> I also remember some HD 250 subs saying they were no longer getting the channel (and I pulled it from my website listing for AT250 some time ago).
> 
> I'd guess that the DISH website is wrong ... but if any HD 250 sub chimes in and says they *are* getting 327 (and do not subscribe to TMC) we could take a closer look at why you're not getting it (although with any satellite issues you should be missing more than one channel).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't you have to subscribe to Showtime to get TMC channels?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

AT250 has TMC-W in SD included.

Not the main TMC channel.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I noticed they took 327 off their list for AT250. But if you pull up "HD Channels", it lists 329 (west) as HD in the AT250 search, it's not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well they're getting closer to being accurate.


----------

